# Herolddaten



## Sohalowi (22. Februar 2007)

Liebes Blasc Team ne Bekannte von mir kann ihr Profil nicht übertragen es kommt immer die Meldung Es wurden keine Herolddaten gefunden was muss man tun damit es geht


----------



## kinsi (22. Februar 2007)

Sohalowi schrieb:


> Liebes Blasc Team ne Bekannte von mir kann ihr Profil nicht übertragen es kommt immer die Meldung Es wurden keine Herolddaten gefunden was muss man tun damit es geht



Ist das Programm nur installiert worden oder sind auch schon die entsprechenden Optionen gesetzt worden (Auswahl der zu übertragenden Charaktere!) ?


----------



## Ragnarocs (4. März 2007)

Hab das selbe Probleml...


----------



## Macabros (8. März 2007)

Hab das selbe Problem.

Herold Daten können nicht gefunden werden.
1.Spiel mit BL gestartet
2. Spiel normal beendet.

Kommt immer die Meldung  --   Herold Daten nicht gefunden


LG Macabros


----------



## daLord (8. März 2007)

Also helfen kann ich auch nicht, außer vll mit dem Tipp zu kontrolieren ob beide Addons (BLASCrafter, BLASCProfiler) ingame unter Addons aktiviert sind? Wenn sie es sind, müsst ihr auf eine Antwort der Programmer warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

